# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Nintendo annonce le NintendoWare Bezel Engine pour Switch

## Ludovic Barry

*Nintendo annonce le NintendoWare Bezel Engine pour Switch*
*un moteur pour faciliter la cration de jeux pour sa console*

Sortie le 3 mars 2017, la dernire console de Nintendo, la Nintendo Switch a connu un fort succs auprs des consommateurs. En effet, elle a battu les records de vente avec plus de 4 millions d'units vendues en seulement dix mois sur le territoire amricain. L'engouement autour de cette console hybride pouvant tre utilise  la fois comme une console de salon ou une console portable a conduit ses crateurs  mettre en place un moteur destin aux dveloppeurs tiers qui veulent crer des jeux Switch. Ce moteur a t prsent aux participants de la Game Creators Conference (GDC)  Osaka sous le nom de NintendoWare Bezel Engine. Bien qu'il n'existe pas pour l'instant assez d'informations sur ce moteur, certains ont laiss croire que ce moteur tait identique  celui qu'utilise la firme nippone. Cependant, aucune confirmation officielle n'a t faite  ce sujet.

Ce moteur aurait vu le jour tout simplement parce que Nintendo souhaiterait mettre  la disposition des dveloppeurs  un environnement qui peut permettre de dvelopper des jeux dans un court laps de temps tout en maintenant les cots aussi bas que possible.

Par la sortie du moteur NintendoWare Bezel Engine, Nintendo veut en quelque sorte corriger les erreurs commises avec la Nintendo Wii U. En effet, celle-ci ne facilitait pas la conception de jeux. Pour ce qui est de la Switch, ses spcificits se rapprochent le plus au dveloppement de jeux pour smartphone.

Ainsi, il est possible de concevoir des jeux pour la Nintendo Switch avec les moteurs comme Unity et Unreal Engine. Ce qui reprsente un vritable avantage, car une grande partie des jeux dvelopps sur PC utilisent dj ces moteurs.

Pour l'instant, l'on dispose de peu d'informations sur NintendoWare Bezel Engine. Ce qui peut laisser supposer que Nintendo travaille toujours sur le moteur.

*Illustration  de NintendoWare Bezel Engine*

Sources : Gonintendo, wccftech


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de NintendoWare Bezel ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'il peut rivaliser avec le moteur Unreal Engine ou d'autres moteurs de dveloppement de jeux actuellement disponibles pour les dveloppeurs ?

----------


## quicky2000

> Pour ce qui est de la Switch, ses spcificits se rapprochent le plus au dveloppement de jeux pour smartphone.


Il manque des mots non ?

----------

